# Eure exotischte DvD / CD / etc.



## Kyrador (24. Mai 2011)

Servus,

ich mach mal nen neuen Thread auf, um ein wenig die "Exotik" des Forums abzugraben  wie der Titel schon sagt, erzählt doch mal, was ihr so an exotischen DvDs / CD / etc. habt.
Bei mir wäre das eine japanische Version von "Fluch der Karibik", die ich beim damaligen Urlaub vor Ort eingekauft habe. Interessant ist, wenn man sich das gute Stück anschaut (da Japan DvD-Ländercode 2 hat, ist das bei uns in Deutschland kein Problem ), hat man aber das Gefühl, dass man eher einen Actionhorrorfilm schaut, da die Stimmen alle sehr tief und düster wirken... ein harter Kontrast zu hier. Haben die Japaner den Film nicht ganz verstanden?


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Mai 2011)

Das "exotischste" was ich habe, ist eine Sammlung alter indischer Filme mit spirituellem Hintergrund. Alle Filme sind entweder Hindi, Bengali, Mahrathi, Sanskrit, etc. mit englischen Untertiteln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ne Thailändische DVD Schwarzkopie von The Last Samurai. Englisch mit Thai Untertitel und im Kino per Videokamera abgefilmt. xD
Die habe ich in Bangkok auf dem Markt gekauft.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Mai 2011)

Fastlane Staffel 1
Mit selbst gemachter 11 DVD Box :-)


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Mai 2011)

Eine CD aus der guten alten Zeit... Mit super Erinnerungen, da ich auf dem gleichen Konzert war, als diese CD aufgenommen wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (27. Mai 2011)

Die "exotischste" DVD die ich hab ist die Musik DVD Ryu-ou Rinbu von Onmyo-za. (Übrigens ein sehr geiles Konzert, man versteht nur nix, weils japanisch ist ohne jegliche Untertitel und so)
Gibts glaub ich nur ganz selten in Europa, da die nur in Japan veröffentlich wurde.^^


----------



## Jordin (27. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust*geiler trash <3


----------



## Caps-lock (27. Mai 2011)

"Das Todesschwert der Ninja" 
Bei diesem Film handelt es sich um das seltsamste Machwerk das ich jemals gesehen habe ^^.
Die Story ist unlogisch und verwirrend, die Ausstattung ist Müll, die "Action"szenen peinlich, die Schauspieler mies,die Dialoge größtenteills Quatsch, die Kostüme sehen aus als ob sie in einem 80er Jahre Kik geklaut wären und die """Frauen""" naja zu denen sag ich lieber nix.
Der Film ist so unsagbar schlecht, dass er schon fast wieder lustig ist.


----------



## Jarbur (27. Mai 2011)

Ob nun exotisch oder nicht kann man drüber streiten, es geht um die Blu-Ray von "Video Games Live Level 2". 

http://www.amazon.co...06507261&sr=8-2

Die gibt es zwar in USA ganz normal als Blu-Ray zu kaufen allerdings nicht Regionfree, somit hier auf normalen Playern nicht abspielbar. 

Ein Händler in Deutschland (aber auch nur dieser eine, hab keinen anderen gefunden) hat diese aber auch als Regionfree im Programm (keine Raubkopie). Wie das zustande kommt ist mir nicht bekannt. 


Sonst noch diverse Soundtracks von z.B. Ghost in the Shell, Castlevania - Symphony of the Night, Zelda - Ocarina of Time, Silent Hill, Metal Gear, Resident Evil (alle damals nicht leicht zu bekommen), sowie sämtliche Chris Hülsbeck CDs, auch Symphonic Shades bei dessen Aufnahme ich dabei war. 

Demnächst konnte ich eigentlich noch Duke Nukem Forever dazuzählen, habe das Spiel vor fast 12 Jahren vorbestellt und endlich ist es fertig.


----------



## Shintuargar (27. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> *hust*geiler trash <3



Wie kommst du auf "Trash"? Du weisst schon dass dies eine TV-Serie aus dem Anfang der 80iger Jahren ist? 

Leider wurde die dritte Staffel nie gedreht. Wer die komplette Geschichte haben will (auch zu dem Geschehen vor der Serie), muss dann zu dem gedruckten Material greifen. Geniale Science fiction in meinen Augen.

Die Serie lief damals übrigens im ZDF Ferienprogramm, lange ist es her... *hust*


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Mai 2011)

ich müsste mich in dem gebiet "meine exotischsten dvd's" begeben.... nur würde das dann hier gesperrt / geblockt... whatever...... werden von den mods, weil die alle unter dem thema "index / beschlagnahmumg" fallen.


----------



## Jordin (31. Mai 2011)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich müsste mich in dem gebiet "meine exotischsten dvd's" begeben.... nur würde das dann hier gesperrt / geblockt... whatever...... werden von den mods, weil die alle unter dem thema "index / beschlagnahmumg" fallen.



Erst gackern und dann nicht legen........pffft!

Vote4PM@Jordin - und wehe du kommst mir mit deiner Pornosammlung!


----------

